# Wild Animal Permit



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 22, 2011)

So I was at the store by animal supplies like I do every week and while walking around to check out the stock I noticed a sign with a list of reptiles that require wild animal permits within the city of Los Angeles. Most of the species were big constrictors, but to my surprise tegus were on the list. When I bough Kodo, I was not told I needed any sort of permit to own him. The sign is up in the fish section, which is probably why I only just noticed it today since I usually don't look at their fish. I don't live in LA city proper, but Agoura Hills is in LA County so I don't know if the rules apply. I've had Kodo for a few months and while I am more than happy to comply with animal regulations I don't want to call, accidentally implicate myself in some way, and have them take Kodo away. What should I do? Do you really need a permit to own a tegu as a pet? Green iguanas and boa constrictors were also on the list and I see those in PetSmart/PetCo all the time. If they try to take Kodo away from me I will show them that I am more likely to bite fingers off than any tegu. Why would they sell me a pet that requires a special permit without telling me about the permit? I have been having anxiety attacks ever since I saw that damn sign.


----------



## james.w (Aug 22, 2011)

I would just call the dept of wildlife and tell them you are thinking of getting a tegu and saw the sign and wondered what you were required to do.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah I would go through the right channels and pretend you never had him in the first place I'm sure you will be fine I doubt a game warden is gonna come flash bang your house and put you on the ground cuff your tegu and take him away... the mental image of that is kinda amusing though lol


----------



## james.w (Aug 22, 2011)

As long as you aren't in LA city limit you should be fine.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 22, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Yeah I would go through the right channels and pretend you never had him in the first place I'm sure you will be fine I doubt a game warden is gonna come flash bang your house and put you on the ground cuff your tegu and take him away... the mental image of that is kinda amusing though lol



Lol, that is a funny image. Kodo already has the black and white stripes; if he were a red tegu he'd better match the prison jumpsuits.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 22, 2011)

What would his bail be set at lol


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 22, 2011)

150 mice, 2 chicks and a jumbo rat lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 23, 2011)

When I wanted a permit to own a savannah monitor in massachusetts I just called and requested an application. In mass you have to have a sworn affadavit from the breeder saying it is cbb and pay $25 yearly. It sounds to me if you are not in city limits thee is not a prolem.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 24, 2011)

Cities can have one set of rules, then counties, and states. In FL, state law trumps local laws. I'd follow the other suggestions and make an inquiry as if you are a potential buyer.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your advice and reassurance. My dad is a lawyer so I asked him and he said if it says "in the city of Los Angeles" then it's only applicable within the city limits so I'm okay. I read the regulations online and they seem to apply only within the city. I'm just paranoid and was afraid I'd accidentally done something wrong.


----------

